# Hanging curtains...



## BlindsInstaller (Nov 7, 2010)

You don't say, so I'm assuming your walls are sheetrock. Depending upon the thickness of the drywall you might be able to get the 1" screw on the holdback to (just barely) grab the wood of the stud. You will need to predrill a very small diameter pilot hole in the wood so that you can get the screw on the holdback started. It won't be able to go in very far so be careful not to overtighten it. It doesn't have to be super strong since it won't be supporting any weight. You can patch the old hole first if you want, the fabric of the tie-back should hide any imperfections.


----------



## planaux (Nov 22, 2011)

how to hang curtain rods in sheet rock walls


----------

